

Wsend – The opposite of wget - gklein
https://wsend.net/

======
ars
It's not obvious from the title, but this is a commercial service that hosts
files for you, and this is a tool to work with it.

It has nothing to do with file uploads to HTTP/FTP/SSH servers.

~~~
exDM69
> It's not obvious from the title, but this is a commercial service that hosts
> files for you, and this is a tool to work with it.

It's definitely not obvious from the title and feels a little dishonest to me.

------
K0nserv
I don't know if you are aware of this, but your domain name has a really bad
reputation on WoT
[https://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/wsend.net?utm_source=addo...](https://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/wsend.net?utm_source=addon&utm_content=rw-
viewsc)

